# FS/FT Bichirs 6 types, spot synodontis catfish, cichlids, tank shutdown today only!



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

Bichirs:
9" ornate $40
10" Polypterus lapradei $60

2 x spotted synodontis catfish $15 each, $20 for both (5"/4" smaller missing 1 whisker) 

4" & 3" Nicaragua cichlids $15 each $25 for both (I believe is m/f).

4" or 6" chocolate cichlids (selling only 1) 6 inch has a couple peck marks on him $20

7-8" green terror cichlid male $25

pick up 1 minute drive from lougheed mall/ Island pets in Burnaby. Deliveries within reason later this afternoon. Deals available for multiple sales. All fish in perfect condition except where mentioned above.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

Good luck with the sale nice fish


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd you......please call me


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'ed for sen, rope, teug and endli


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Good prices.


----------



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

Rope Fish, teug, senegalus, endlicheri sold. 

Sale ends today. Everything remaining take another $5 off listed prices


----------



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

Continuing sale for now as my new stock has been delayed.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Any pics of the lapradei?


----------



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll get one up after work


----------



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

Synodontis pending


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

How much u willing to let go for the ornate and lapradei?


----------



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

I could do $85 for the pair.


----------



## jason (Jul 29, 2013)

Could u put a pic of the green terror up?


----------



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

I can try and get one up later.

Officially last day for the sale of these fish before I turn them in for store credit. Send an offer if you are interested. Trade interests are Congo tetra, cardinal tetra, fat peaceful fish.


----------



## jason (Jul 29, 2013)

Still have the green terror ?


----------

